
Meet Connexion: Zalando's Open-Source REST Framework for Python - ZalandoTech
https://tech.zalando.com/blog/meet-connexion-our-rest-framework-for-python/
======
valgog
This library makes it really easy to write REST services using python. Saved
me a lot of time when doing prototyping of simple (and not so simple)
services.

